# Avery vs. Bass pro lawsuit!



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> no doubt, i wish i could find a candidate willing to stuff a couple dozen for 2008...i'd pack the freezer full of em for it. hehe.


 
Just freeze 'em in the right positions, you should be able to hunt for a couple hours before they start to thaw......:lol:


----------

